# Hot Rolling



## عرب مازن (17 يوليو 2008)

assalamo 3lekom, how are you brothers

brothers, I'm working in steel manufacuring company in long products department(bars & rods), actually I'm new in this field and I need informations as much as possible about this field especially in maintenance like rolls( cast iron and/or carbide), stands ...etc


please help me​


----------



## عرب مازن (20 يوليو 2008)

why no answers :83:

no body know :81:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 يوليو 2008)

تحياتي اخي العزيز .

صبرا قليلا , اعضاء الملتقى لم يقصروا في ابداء العون وخاصتا المتخصصين في هذا المجال .

والله الموفق .

البغدادي


----------



## يونس فاخر (20 يوليو 2008)

اخي عرب مازن 
حصلت لك على بحثين في موضوع rolling على الرابط التالي :
http://www.fineupload.com/DOWNLOAD/fa5e81703/2 searches.rar
وان شاء الله الاخوة مايقصرون


----------



## خليل ابوشرشوح (21 يوليو 2008)

dear ,

can you give me your company name or web site
thanks.


----------



## عرب مازن (21 يوليو 2008)

Thank you so much, I really appreciate that, but I still need more:77:​ 
My company is Saudi Iron and Steel Company
www.hadeed.com.sa​


----------

